# School Market Day salmon



## GrandpaChurch (Dec 9, 2013)

How long should I bake a salmon filet from Market Day?
Sorry for the ignorance, and thanks for suggestions!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to DC!  I'm not a salmon person, but we have folks here who are.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi.  Welcome.

 Pre heat Oven 425F.  20-25 minutes or until salmon flakes easily with a fork.  If fish is thicker than "avg",  it might take a minute or two longer.  Check at earliest time.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 10, 2013)

From the Market Day website:

For best results, thaw product overnight under refrigeration. Use within 5 days from time of thaw. Keep refrigerated at 38ºF or below.

For quick thaw, submerge product in its pouch under cool water for 20-30 minutes, or until product is thawed.

As a general rule, allow 10 minutes of cooking time per inch of thickness, measuring fish at its thickest part, or until salmon just flakes when tested with a fork. Salmon will continue to cook slightly once removed from the heat.

*Bake:*
For best results, thaw product overnight under refrigeration. Preheat oven to 400ºF. Remove salmon from pouch and place in baking dish. Bake at 400º F. Cooking times can vary by oven and will probably range from 15-20 minutes. It is not necessary to turn fish while baking. 

To bake product from frozen, follow the above handling instructions and increase bake time to 28-32 minutes.

*Grill:*
For best results, thaw product overnight under refrigeration. Preheat grill on HIGH. Remove salmon from pouch and place on foil onto the grill. After 4 minutes, flip salmon over, and cook 4-6 minutes or until done. The 10 minute per inch rule should apply. 

To grill product from frozen, follow the above handling instructions. Place fillet on foil on grill. After 8 minutes, flip salmon over, cook 10-14 minutes or until done.

*Sauté:*
For best results, thaw product overnight under refrigeration. Preheat a nonstick skillet on low heat. Remove salmon from pouch and place on hot skillet (drizzle any remaining marinade over top of salmon). Sauté 4 minutes, flip salmon over, cover pan, and cook for 7-9 minutes. Let stand for 2-3 minutes before serving.

*Microwave:*
For best results, thaw product overnight under refrigeration. Remove salmon from pouch and place on microwave safe baking dish. Cover with plastic wrap, venting at the corner and heat 2-3 minutes. Rotate dish half way through cooking time. Cooking times can vary by microwave. Let stand for 1-2 minutes before serving.

To microwave product from frozen, follow the above handling instructions and increase cook time to 3-4 minutes.

*Broil:*
For best results, thaw product overnight under refrigeration. Preheat broiler. Remove salmon from pouch and place on foil in the pan. Broil 4 inches from the heat for 7-10 minutes or until done. 

Appliances vary – time and temperature may need adjustment​


----------

